# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u Istanbulu

## Lora35

Drage dame,
Nova sam na forumu i zeljela bih s vama podijeliti svoja iskustva u vezi IVF-a u nadi da ce vam pomoci kao sto su i meni vasa iskustva pomogla tokom postupka. Naime, u braku sam 4 godina (oboje imamo 35 godina) i intenzivno smo radili na bebi skoro 2 godine i nakon neuspjeha obratila sam se ljekaru i pocela sa analizama i utvrdjivanjem stanja. Kod muza je sve u redu a kod mene su razliciti problemi- jajovodi nisu skroz prohodni odnosno desni je skoro zacepljen, low ovarian reserve, necesta ovulacija itd itd. Probali smo prvo s IUI koja je bila neuspjesna i onda krecemo u IVF. Prvi IVF sam radila krajem oktobra ove godine i ne moram vam govoriti kako je stresan sto postupak sto neizvjesnost a zatim i razocaranje. Naime nas prvi IVF postupak je prosao u redu kao postupak ali moj odgovor na stimulaciju (gonal F) nije bio sjajan- dobili smo 5 folikula, punkcija prosla u redu sva su se oplodila ali samo 2 js 8 stanica je vraceno i nazalost moj beta rezultat nakon svega je bio 0.1 (nije bilo smrzlica). Ne moram vam opisivati kako sam/smo se osjecali - ne znam jeli mi gori bio osjecaj od neuspjeha tog prvog IVF ili strah da nece uspjeti IVF generalno kad prvi nije. Sto se tice simptoma u prvom IVF- nista specijalno, nisam imala niti povisenu temperaturu, samo na momente osjetljive bradavice i pms grceve tacno kad ih inace i dobijam par dana prije nego vjestica dodje. Ubrzo (nakon noci i noci proljevenih suza i ocaja) krecemo u novi postupak nakon mjesec i po ali ovaj put radimo tzv dugi protokol (lupron plus gonal F). Ovaj put sam odlucila prije samog transfera da poradim koliko mogu na svojoj psihi da se naoruzam pozitivnom energijom koliko mogu i uradila sam 2 ciklusa akupunkture pred ET i zaista sam se osjecala kao da imam vise energije (ili je samo podsvijest :Smile: . Da skratim, stimulacija prosla u redu opet slabiji odgovor samo 5 -oplodjene 2 jajne stanice i vracena 2 embrija a ostala nisu bila dovoljnog kvaliteta za zamrzavanje. dole su simptomi po danima (s tim da uzimam crinone gel 2x dnevno, estrofem 2x dnevno, folnu kiselinu i prenatal). Danas smo dobili prvu betu na 13 dnt 624. Izivinjavam se ako je previse informacija ali pisem u nadi da ce se neko prepoznati u mojim simptomima i da ce im olaksati 2 ww baby dust to all 
1 dpt - nema krvarenja manji grcevi 
2dpt- isto kao 1dpt ali popraceno sa blagom osjetljivosti bradavica 
3dpt - blagi grcevi osjetljive bradavice 
4 dpt- poprilicno jaki grcevi isto kao PMS (ovdje vec padam u depresiju da dolazi vjestica) 
5dpt- isto kao 4 dpt PMS grcevi 
6dpt- blagi grcevi osjetljiva samo lijeva bradavica 
7 dpt lagani pritisak u donjem dijelu abdomena, bijeli iscjedak, PMS grcevi 
8 dpt uzasna glavobolja cijeli dan ali nema jakih PMS grceva 
9 dpt- blagi grcevi blazi bolovi u desnoj dojci , generalno mi se spavalo 
10 dpt jaci grcevi , malo probadanje u vagini ali ovdje sam bila definitivno ubjedjena da nije uspjelo i a da cu dobiti svaki cas posebno sto na ulosku pronalazim manje grudvice progesterona i par smjedjih grudvica 
11 dpt grcevi se nastavljaju , na ulosku pronalazim manje grudvice progesterona i par smjedjih grudvica 
12 dpt trebala raditi test ali me bilo strah i padao je utorak a sujevjerna sam da je utorak los dan 
13 dpt radim test beta 624 i za dva dana ponavljam test beta 2 1774
Cekamo prvi ultrazvuk i nadamo se najboljem 
IVF sam radila oba puta u Istanbulu!. 
Od srca nam svima zelim da nam se ostvare zelje

----------


## hulija

Kako se zove ta klinika u istambul

----------


## rena7

Sretno!

----------

